# betta housing



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i've read a lot of threads about cruel tanks that bettas are kept in(some posted from me) but i thought to myself instead of dwelling on the negatives, why not look at the posative side, what i mean is, why not you tell us about your bettas and the tanks they live in, pictures would be great too, i havent got a ditital camera so no pictures from me yet...sorry but my favourite betta (apollo) is in a devided 15 gallon tank (5 gallon to itself) along with 2 ADF, it gets fed betta pellets and bloodworm/brine shrimp every few days.i clean the tank once a week and apollo has to work for his food, i hold it slightly above the water so he jumps for it, he seems to like doing this and he loves the reward even more.he used to be with the platies but after 3 months with them he got fed up and attacked them, all fish fine tho.he has once bred with a lovely female who now lives in a seperate 15 gallon along with 3 of its girly friends.all fry were sold apart from 2 fry who i rased and keep in a devided 10 gallon.
i would love to hear your experiences and thoughts, pictures too  
thanks for reading and please post back,even if you don't own a betta, you opinion is welcome.
cheers


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

My only betta is in my 38G. Which he loves all of the space, whenever I am not near the tank he is usuallly found on towards the bottom checking everything out.
I feed him pretty much eveything. I've given him some eggs a few times before which he really seems to like. I feed him lots of lettuce, and peas, and anything else green pretty much everyday. But also giving him plenty of meaty foods.
Mine also will come out of the water a little bit if I hold the food above the water a little but. And also whenever I stick my hand/arm in the tank, he always races over and starts trying to eat me. He enjoys pulling the hair off m arms.... Which I don't know why.:mrgreen: 
He has been in the 38G now for like 2 months, he really likes the space
Heres the mean little bugger right here.

















Horrible picture, camera is all screwed up...


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

As you can see from my signature I have ALOT of bettas at my house. At the moment there are 5 adult females, 2 adult males and around 43 fry of varying age. I have 1 female in a 3g, another in my 15g community tank, 2 x 23oz betta bowls on my computer desk and finally my son has his female in a 33oz vase in his room. 

I have 1 male in a 1.5g filtered tank and another in a 36oz betta container that was originally a split but I have it removed and have him in there alone. All my fry, except 6, are in a 15g heated and filted tank, the other six are in individual 16oz clear plastic cups to avoid them fighting as they are getting to the size where they would start now. I've posted some pictures of the tanks I have pics of. My camera's batteries ran out so I couldn't take pictures of them all. 
All of my smaller Betta tanks get a water change once daily, with the 3g once a week and the 15g gets a 30% change once a week.

The First picture is of my community tank, 1 female betta in that one.

Second is actually a bad picture, it's the side of one I took of the community tank that's been cropped coz you can see the other tanks in it.
The tanks in that pic are as follows; 1.5g filtered tank and 36oz betta container, and you can also see 3 of the plastic 16oz cups that contain a single fry each.

The third is of my 2 x 23oz betta bowls that my females are in.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

ringo: you betta i very lucky to have all that space, he sound like a right character, your tank looks great aswell
anasfire23: as i well know keeping all the fry is a hard job for anyone, and while im against those small cups i had to resort to them because of no where to place the betta spawn, the routine you have seem very good and i hope all you baby bettas turn out ok, good luck.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i like bettas, but all the ones i have had have never had the fany tails and fins, and mine have always dies a couple of weeks later!!


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

fraser27 said:


> i like bettas, but all the ones i have had have never had the fancy tails and fins, and mine have always dies a couple of weeks later!!


i meant to say fancy


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

finding fancy tails and fins takes time, you cant just walk into any aquatic shop and expect to see one, i wonder why they dies, did you cycle before adding the fish, what was you feeding it, was it alone or in with other fish, if you want, post what you did when you got your bettas and me and im sure others will advise you in how to possable extend its life


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks anyway but i cant really remeber, it was quite a while ago now, i have move on from them cos they always die on me(even tho they are really nice fish)!! Also i think they died from whitespot!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

whitespot...it strike again.never mind, just though i might help.what fish are you keep nowadays?


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i have two convict cichlids, i think one may be a female!!!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

cool, nice fish, ive always fancied some cichlids but never got round to it.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea, they are nice, i think they may be breading from what sum 1 has told me!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

well good luck, i wish you the best with that


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

well i hope they are but i only brought them 2-day from where i work, and i have neaver bred any fish before lol


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

try reading up on it on the internet and on forums, you can find a lot of information and ideas,


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

have u got any good sites


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

not really for cichlids,the only one i know is http://www.cichlids.com/ but try searching on google, thats what i did for my fish.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

okay cheers m8


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

My sister's betta is in a 2gal hex with some amazon swords.  He loves it.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a male and female in a 10g and they both love it, they basically ignore each other or swim around together. Then I have another male betta in a 2g, and another in a 1g vase I've tried him with my female no such luck, I tried him with guppies no such luck, I've tried him with platies not such luck, I tired him with my tetras no such luck, so he just want to be difficult. I hope to get some 5g's and put some really nice crowntails in them.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

Jojo: well done for sucessfully keeping a male and female together, ive heard it can be done but with great difficulty.shame about your betta thats is anti-social, some bettas are like that, not liking the 1 gallon vase tho!good luck with the 5 gallons and crowntails, im hoping to get a crowntail soon aswell.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I hate him being in a 1g but that's all I have right now, I'm currently counting money to see if I have to enough to get him a 5g lol.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

good on you, i hope you have enough money,i dont know if this will help but heres a link to another forum where a nice person is giving away, YES giving away show class crowntail bettas, all you have to do is pay shipping, hope you find a good deal 
http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=ab-freshaquaria&tid=14418


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

how do u find bettas with the fancy tails?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Swing a dead cat.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

wat??? i dnt follow


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry.  What I meant was they're everywhere. If you mean crowntails specifically, we have them at stores all over the place here, even Wal-Mart.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

well i wouldnt no i dont live in america (do u)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, I do. It helps if you put your location in your profile. Then people know where you are at.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

true, i will do that now


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i live in the uk and i got my local aquatic shop to order my crowntail, i gave them a rough idea of color and they did the rest, i think they have breeders which they get them off as it too a few weeks for them to contact me.other ways of getting fancy tails is over the internet, ive have never used this way because i find shipping too expensive but if you can afford then go for it


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i dont no at the moment as i think i have a pair of breeing convict cichlids and they can get aggresive!
they have already kille 3 albino babrs!!


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

My brother had a crowntail betta and he had him with a leopard and zebra danio (plus a pleco) until he died I think from old age. He had them all in a ten gallon. My very first betta I think I had him for about three years...and that was just with a bubbler and no heater. Later when Dan (above) decided that he wasn't going to be hardly home anymore, I got his danios and his pleco.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

If your convicts are breeding in a tank with other fish, they will probably kill everything else in the tank. I've never kept them personally, but I've been told many times thats the way they are. You might want to consider removing the other fish for their safety... or removing the convicts.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

lol, i realize that, it has already killed them, i just hope they ARE breeding, they will be my first EVER!!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh you didn't say if there were or weren't other fish left soooo  just being cautious!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Christine, did you get my last PM?


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are my tanks.

Jill is in a 1 gallon and Jack is in a 2 gallon.
She's a teeny thing and no flowing fins so the 1 gallon is perfect for her. 
Jack is a man so he gets the bigger tank  










They eat pellets as a staple and frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms twice a week, and a cooked pea once every two weeks. Fast on Sundays.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup Tina I got it... I think heh


----------

